# Ableton Live DrumRack -free-



## omaass (13. November 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

hier ein kleines Ableton Live Drum Rack for free.

Download: http://www.olivermaass.de/index.php/downloads.html

Viel Spaß!

Olli


----------



## omaass (18. November 2010)

Hey,

hier ist wieder ein Ableton Live Drum Rack zum freien Download. 

Dieses Mal ist es ein wenig komplexer geworden. So habe ich jedes Sample (BD,SD,Clap,...) 4 mal von der MD gesampled und auf je ein Drum Rack verteilt. Diese Drum Racks sind in einem weiteren Rack zusammen gefasst. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, jeder Drum Sound kann überseine eigenen Makro Regler mit Parametern wie Pitch, Filter, etc. verbogen werden. Zusätzlich können alle Drum Racks über die 8 Makro Regler des Haupt Racks mit Parametern wie Filter, Pitch Shifter, Redux oder Break me! manipuliert werden.

Viel Spaß!

Olli

Download


----------



## omaass (2. Dezember 2010)

Hier wieder ein kleiner Nachschlag, ein neues kostenlosen Drum Rack steht zum Download bereit.

Soundfile und kurze Beschreibung zu finden im Blog:

http://olivermaass.wordpress.com/

Viel Spaß

Olli


----------



## omaass (17. Dezember 2010)

Um die weihnachtliche Wartezeit zu überbrücken gibt es wieder ein kostenloses Ableton Live Drum Rack.

Ein kurzes Sound Beispiel und der Download Link sind wieder im Blog zu finden. http://www.olivermaass.wordpress.com

Viel Spaß beim verschrauben.

Olli


----------



## omaass (8. Januar 2011)

*TubedDrums*

Und auch im neuen Jahr wieder ein kostenloses Ableton Live Drum Rack, diesmal mit separaten WAV Samples zur Verwendung in eurem Sampler des Vertrauens. 

Ein kurzes Sound Beispiel und der Download Link sind wieder im Blog zu finden. http://www.olivermaass.wordpress.com

Viel Spaß beim verschrauben.

Olli


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## omaass (13. Februar 2011)

Freut mich wenn jemand Verwendung für die Racks und Samples hat ;-)

Deshalb hier auch wieder ein kleiner Nachschlag.

http://olivermaass.wordpress.com/

Viel Spaß beim schrauben...

Olli


----------

